# Dual Rectifier Bedroom Volume



## TheSooth (Jul 22, 2014)

Hi folks, anybody uses a Dual Rectifier at bedroom?
Can u share a volume settings with me?

I have old Dual Rectifier Revision F + 2x12 Recto Vertical Cab and I was trying to set send level to 1 (not hours, level), loop switch sets to Ext. Footswitch and my volume settings is:
Master Volume around nine o'clock 
Channel Volume at max (5:30 I think)

And I get to many grit at this settings, but if I set send level to 2, and volumes (master, channel) around 7-8 hours, I get pretty good sound but volume is to high for me 

Can someone give some advices how to get good tone at low volume without grit?

P.S without attenuators just amp and cab


----------



## protest (Jul 22, 2014)

Boost in front and an EQ pedal in the loop. A parametric EQ would probably be your best bet because there's going to be a lot of fizz at such a low volume level, and you may need a wider range than a graphic EQ gives you in order to get rid of it.


----------



## will_shred (Jul 22, 2014)

"Dual Rectifier"

"Bedroom"

Does not compute.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jul 22, 2014)

will_shred said:


> "Dual Rectifier"
> 
> "Bedroom"
> 
> ...



Actually it does.



Do you have send and receive volumes?


----------



## cardinal (Jul 22, 2014)

I use a Triple Recto into a 4x12 for very quiet practice all the time. It sounds great.

IMHO the trick is to bypass the loop, which makes the amp much warmer. The loop seems to make the amp harsh and "gritty." With the loop bypassed, you have to adjust the volumes VERY carefully because they are really sensitive. With the master bypassed (which happens when you bypass the loop), it'll go from nice and quiet to blowing out your windows very very quickly. But if you can get the knob in the right spot, it sounds great at very low volumes.


----------



## lemeker (Jul 22, 2014)

will_shred said:


> "Dual Rectifier"
> 
> "Bedroom"
> 
> Does not compute.



Uhhhh, that's not exactly true my friend. While it's not optimal for a Dual Rec to be played at those levels, it is possible, and with great sounding results. 

I run an eq in the loop. I really only use it for the volume and gain sliders. I leave the loop engaged, and mess with the send return levels, using the loop volume as a master volume. It allows me to bump up channel volumes and get rid of some if the buzz you get at lower volumes. I get a decent recto tones, and no noise complaints.

I am working as of now, but will edit this post with my exact settings for ya later.


----------



## TheSooth (Jul 22, 2014)

Thank guys for responses, about a bypassed loop - I will try.
But as I say, with disabled loop (not bypassed, just in Ext. Footswitch mode without footswitch ) and send level set on 2, I get really very good sound, but some times i'ts to loud for me ( (need to try put an eq in loop or volume pedal)


----------



## Thanatopsis (Jul 22, 2014)

cardinal said:


> I use a Triple Recto into a 4x12 for very quiet practice all the time. It sounds great.


I use a Peavey Rockmaster into Classic 60/60 through a 4x12 in my apartment all the time, even late at night. Having the separate pre and power amps helps a little I think but I can still get great tones at low volumes. Granted it sounds better cranked, but when I play it quiet, it certainly doesn't sound bad by any means. At home though, it's only 60 watts as I pull 2 power tubes and just use 1 channel.

Even at the volumes I use at night, it still sounds and feels a .... of a lot better than my little 15w Crate practice amp and Marshall MG100FX head. I've run the Rockmaster into the effects loop return of the Marshall and while it doesn't sound bad either and is much better than the MG on it's own, it still sounds best through the tube power amp regardless of volume.


----------



## Given To Fly (Jul 23, 2014)

TheSooth said:


> Thank guys for responses, about a bypassed loop - I will try.
> But as I say, with disabled loop (not bypassed, just in Ext. Footswitch mode without footswitch ) and send level set on 2, I get really very good sound, but some times i'ts to loud for me ( (need to try put an eq in loop or volume pedal)



When you refer the "send level" are you talking about the FX Loop level control on the back of the amp? I'm assuming you are. 

Try keeping the FX loop level at 12:00 and start with the Channel Masters at 9:00 and slowly raise the Output Level. Adjust the Channel Masters up through 12:00 and the Output Level up through 9:00 or 10:00. You should be able to find a nice volume level somewhere below those settings. 

If you bypass the FX loop, start with all the Channel Masters Off and gradually bring them in. They will be much louder much sooner compared to when the loop is engaged. 

Good luck!


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jul 23, 2014)

^this is good advice






Starting with the channel volume all the way up is a sure way to get terrible bedroom tone. 

If you still find the volume/master too touchy for the bedroom then you might try knocking the effects send level down to 10:00-11:00 just to give your front knobs a bit more cushion.

One of the main reasons that amps sound better up loud is simply that the speakers are getting pushed into their sweet-zone and actually moving some air.
I like high-wattage amps down low better than low-watts up high, mainly due to the low-end authority and clearer/tighter feel.
Rectifiers sound better turned up loud but are very capable at any volume level with the right setup/settings.


----------



## Orzech (Jul 23, 2014)

You might also want to take a look at some kind of "power brakes", they will come in handy with the DR anyway


----------



## Shask (Jul 23, 2014)

I have an older Triple Recto, so I know what you mean.

I agree with setting the loop to bypass and adjusting the channel volumes as loud as you can get. The amp always has better tone like that.

If you use the loop/master control, I always set the channel volumes about noon, and then bring up the master as much as I can. Usually between 9oclock and noon. I keep the send level on the back around 11oclock to noon. That is where it is suppose to be unity.

Most of the time I use my Axe-FX II though. It is definitely tough to get a good tone on the Triple without cranking the volume.


----------



## cGoEcYk (Jul 23, 2014)

I have run an EQ/some way to control the level in the FX loop on a few amps. It helps preserve the preamp tone but it's never quite as satisfying.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Jul 23, 2014)

cGoEcYk said:


> I have run an EQ/some way to control the level in the FX loop on a few amps. It helps preserve the preamp tone but it's never quite as satisfying.



I used to use an EQ in the loop of my Triple Rectifier and would use the level control to get it down to soft bedroom volumes. It was good enough for late night practicing, but like you said it's not quite satisfying, especially if it's something you're wanting to use all the time rather than for lower volume in a pinch.


----------



## iamnoah262 (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm running my dual rec on 50w and it'd easier to play in the house. It sounds better than an amp modeler but not as good as when I turn it up.


----------



## TheSooth (Jul 24, 2014)

Guys, u are talking about send level at noon, but I have another knob 
(I can say only level from 0 to 10) just see a pic (ps this is not my amp) 







Yesterday I enabled fx-loop and set send level to 2, Channel Volume to (5.30 - Max) and Master Volume to (7 - Min). I get loud tone, but! At this volume I can play.

If I will raise a master volume tone I will be loss my windows


----------



## lemeker (Jul 24, 2014)

these knobs are the send return knob we are talking about.


----------



## TheSooth (Jul 24, 2014)

Hm..maybe newer Dual Rectifier can better adjust volume than old?
'Cause as I say, I set a minimal level of send, minimum level of master volume and get louud tone


----------



## lemeker (Jul 24, 2014)

.......so I didn't want to tag on to the other post., here are my settings (o'clock):

Red Channel:
Bass-9 Treb-3 Mid-2 Pres-2 Gain-2 Master-9

Orange Channel:
Bass-0 Treb-3 Mid-12:30 Pres-2 Gain-11 Master-11

on the back panel my send knob is at 12 , mix is 100%.

I use the output knob on the front as my main volume.

It will get loud.....but you have some room to work with.


----------



## lemeker (Jul 24, 2014)

TheSooth said:


> Hm..maybe newer Dual Rectifier can better adjust volume than old?
> 'Cause as I say, I set a minimal level of send, minimum level of master volume and get louud tone




not sure then...try an eq in the loop maybe? I use the mxr. It has a volume and a gain slider that help a bit.


----------



## cardinal (Jul 24, 2014)

OP: you have a Rev F with a serial loop; everyone else is talking about send and mix levels for the Rev G and onward parallel loops. Just forget about the mix level and adjust the only knob you have for the loop (the send level).

And yes, all of the knobs are going to be very touchy trying to get really low volumes. If I need bedroom volumes, I'm literally just tapping on the knob to turn it up or down. Actually trying to turn it, even a very small amount, will take the volume to inaudible to as loud as a jet engine.


----------



## TheSooth (Jul 24, 2014)

cardinal said:


> OP: you have a Rev F with a serial loop; everyone else is talking about send and mix levels for the Rev G and onward parallel loops. Just forget about the mix level and adjust the only knob you have for the loop (the send level).
> 
> And yes, all of the knobs are going to be very touchy trying to get really low volumes. If I need bedroom volumes, I'm literally just tapping on the knob to turn it up or down. Actually trying to turn it, even a very small amount, will take the volume to inaudible to as loud as a jet engine.



Right, this is Rev F.
Thanks, will try to get a good bedroom volume level


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jul 24, 2014)

TheSooth said:


> Yesterday I enabled fx-loop and set send level to 2, Channel Volume to (5.30 - Max) and Master Volume to (7 - Min). I get loud tone, but! At this volume I can play.
> 
> If I will raise a master volume tone I will be loss my windows




Still not sure why you're setting the channel master near max?
I think people do it to slam the power tubes as hard as possible for more punch ,.

In other words, with the loop engaged the send knob is attenuating the signal anyways before it hits the power section.

If you want the output knob to not be so touchy, just set both the channel and the effects send at reasonable settings (9:00-12:00).
Bedroom volume isn't even going to engage the speakers anyways .


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jul 24, 2014)

You can try, but what you really need is just what you really need and there isnt a whole lot of getting around it : a hotplate.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jul 24, 2014)

Is your vertical 212 a new model or older halfback with the open-back side for one of the speakers?

For quieter playing I always prefer ground speakers only (like a horizontal 212).
You might try laying the vertical on it's side so that the top speaker isn't pointing at the ears. Makes it quieter for the rest of the house as well.


----------



## TheSooth (Jul 25, 2014)

TRENCHLORD said:


> Is your vertical 212 a new model or older halfback with the open-back side for one of the speakers?
> 
> For quieter playing I always prefer ground speakers only (like a horizontal 212).
> You might try laying the vertical on it's side so that the top speaker isn't pointing at the ears. Makes it quieter for the rest of the house as well.



I have old 212, but with closed back like on photo






About channel volume - yeah, to get more punchy tone 


Thanks for advices guys!


----------

